# What's this kind of door called?



## SavvyCat (Jan 7, 2009)

It's hard to look for something when you have no clue what to call it. 

I recently stayed at a hotel and they had JUST the doors I want for my master bath project that I hope to do some day.  At first glance it looked like a molded bifold door, but they swung open from the middle like a French door.  They had a spring loaded catch at the top for closure.  I had something similar in my old apartment laundry area, but they were full size doors (which I would also like to find, by the way).  I didn't know you could get narrow doors that do that and it would solve a huge logistical problem with adding the door where I want a door.

The whole picture is that there is a standard door-size opening from the bedroom to the vanity area, and at the end of that, the door to the commode and shower.  The space in there is so tight you need to tweak yourself around to close the door.  I'd like to take out the wall separating the two so it's not so closed in, and put in a door separating the bedroom from the bath.  The problem is swing room.  I don't want it to swing into the bedroom, and swing into the area would reach the sink on one side and hit the closet door on the other.  There's electrical on both sides, so a pocket door, though nice, would take a lot more work.  The half size Frenchis panel doors would do just fine, I think.  But what are they really called?


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

SavvyCat said:


> It's hard to look for something when you have no clue what to call it.
> 
> I recently stayed at a hotel and they had JUST the doors I want for my master bath project that I hope to do some day.  At first glance it looked like a molded bifold door, but they swung open from the middle like a French door.  They had a spring loaded catch at the top for closure.  I had something similar in my old apartment laundry area, but they were full size doors (which I would also like to find, by the way).  I didn't know you could get narrow doors that do that and it would solve a huge logistical problem with adding the door where I want a door.
> 
> The whole picture is that there is a standard door-size opening from the bedroom to the vanity area, and at the end of that, the door to the commode and shower.  The space in there is so tight you need to tweak yourself around to close the door.  I'd like to take out the wall separating the two so it's not so closed in, and put in a door separating the bedroom from the bath.  The problem is swing room.  I don't want it to swing into the bedroom, and swing into the area would reach the sink on one side and hit the closet door on the other.  There's electrical on both sides, so a pocket door, though nice, would take a lot more work.  The half size Frenchis panel doors would do just fine, I think.  But what are they really called?



"A picture is worth a thousand words"


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 18, 2009)

They are the same doors as 4 panel closet doors
Instead they only have 2 doors & hinges on both sides
Big box stores have single panels in different designs
As does any good lumber supply


----------

